# Should Rick's Wife Be Allowed To Get Cosmo's Hair Butched?



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Should I "allow" (bad choice of words, since I have no say in anything in our house) my wife to get Cosmo's hair butched? She wants to get it all shaved off....

The forum is my only chance of saving his coat...... HELP ME!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hes got a beautiful coat................


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

No way man!! He looks great!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hes got a beautiful coat................


Wow....you are fast! I hadn't even finished the poll yet....

Thanks! I'm hoping she'll listen to the forum, since she don't care what I think.... :uhoh: 

(I might be getting myself into a LOT of trouble)


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

No!! Maybe a grooming, but not an all out shaving. Not saying Cosmo needs a grooming, but that is all I would let happen. That coat serves as protection against the elements.

Why Rick?


----------



## Ella's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He looks gorgeous as is!! no shaving needed


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

No! The coat protects the dog.

Why does she want to shave it?

-Stephanie


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Goldndust said:


> Why Rick?


She just feels his coat is messy, and he needs a fresh start. And that it will look nicer once it grows back in....

I think we could do it with a really good brushing.... I admit, he doesn't make brushing easy....because he falls asleep while I brush, and it's hard to get to his neck good, and his back end....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

FlyingQuizini said:


> No! The coat protects the dog.
> 
> Why does she want to shave it?
> 
> -Stephanie


Reference this thread:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...n/13853-how-show-groom-your-golden-101-a.html

Starting on page 2, post #15.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

No!!! lol and I chose the last option, it was funny...though tell your wife I dont actually think she's a crazy lady


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Reference this thread:
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...n/13853-how-show-groom-your-golden-101-a.html
> 
> Starting on page 2, post #15.


Oh sure.....pile up the evidence for my wife. I'm gonna show her this thread, but she really didn't need to see the other one too....

You live close enough to me that if it comes down to, can I borrow space on your couch?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Please NO! His coat is beautiful, all he needs is a good grooming, shampoo, maybe a furminator session, but don't, please don't cut his coat!


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

No..... Hes Got A Very Nice Coat! Shaving Him Won't Give Him A "fresh Start"........ It Still Grows Back The Same Way.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> You live close enough to me that if it comes down to, can I borrow space on your couch?


Sure, as long as you bring "the boys" with you. Although you may have to fight Vern for the couch.


----------



## JPD (Feb 26, 2007)

Tonight look at your wife. If her hair is messed up....SHAVE IT OFF


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Don't get a golden if you can't deal with the hair.
Get a lab,instead.
Healthwise,the coat protects them,from the heat and the cold so please don't cut it..


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

JPD said:


> Tonight look at your wife. If her hair is messed up....SHAVE IT OFF


:lol: Now _that's_ funny. That could get me shot, but it's still funny....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

golden&hovawart said:


> Don't get a golden if you can't deal with the hair.


She actually puts up with the hair pretty good.... She just thinks that his original owners didn't take care of him good (remember....he was locked in their laundry room for six months because he shed too much....).


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> She actually puts up with the hair pretty good.... She just thinks that his original owners didn't take care of him good (remember....he was locked in their laundry room for six months because he shed too much....).


Is his coat matted?.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

golden&hovawart said:


> Is his coat matted?.


Nope....it actually brushes out really good, too. I'm sure we could even brush him better, if I could get one of my kids to hold him on a leash while I did it.... He just plops to the ground and snores, making it really hard to brush him all over...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Nope....it actually brushes out really good, too. I'm sure we could even brush him better, if I could get one of my kids to hold him on a leash while I did it.... He just plops to the ground and snores, making it really hard to brush him all over...


Carson does that too! The hardest part is getting around his neck. He's got alot of fur there and a bunch of extra skin, which makes it difficult to brush. Plus the falling asleep thing doesn't help either.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker always rolls to the one side...so one side always looks nice, the other side is messy...lol.

I figure I'll just take him to a groomer when I get around to it.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Carson does that too! The hardest part is getting around his neck. He's got alot of fur there and a bunch of extra skin, which makes it difficult to brush. Plus the falling asleep thing doesn't help either.


Yep...his neck is the hardest part to get....and it usually needs it the worst. When Samson and Cosmo play, they do a lot of chewing on each others necks....so it gets all messed up with Samson slobber....


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

No way!
He's a hunk just the way he is! Remove all scissors, clippers & sharp objects from your home right away! :doh: Shave a gorgeous golden??? :no:


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Sure, as long as you bring "the boys" with you. Although you may have to fight Vern for the couch.


Tell her I'll let you have my spot on Jeremy's couch if she does NOT shave cosmo. The poor doggie will die of embarrassment! 

BTW.... we don't even use clippers on their paws. A good pair (or seven or eight if you're like Sue) of shears (scissors) will do the trick.

Tell Cosmo he can sleep on my couch until this blows over.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

No!!! Cosmo, don't let them do it!!

He's too handsome, what a great coat he has


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Hell freaking NO!!!!!!!! And if you do shave him, it make come back patchy and in pieces and be horrible and fuzzy


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

JPD said:


> Tonight look at your wife. If her hair is messed up....SHAVE IT OFF




lmao...that was so good. Had the kind of day to need that. Was not expecting it.....so very very funny....


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I wouldn't touch a hair on that handsome hunk of hound!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh heck NOOOOOO!!!! He's absolutely Beautiful just the way he is!!!!!!!


----------



## NewParentsTo9 (Feb 13, 2007)

Dude, I'd kick your butt for posting this if I were her!

I don't know about shaving Goldens all I know if I feel the same way as her and wanted to shave Sadie as well.

I'll vote yes. I believe in the women's movement.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

NewParentsTo9 said:


> I'll vote yes. I believe in the women's movement.


Awwww man.....that's after I back you up so passionately in other threads.....  

Yeah....she's not REAL happy with me..... She's now taking pictures of Cosmo's chest and butt to prove her point....


----------



## GoldenPaws2 (Dec 8, 2006)

No Disrepect towards your wife or anything 

She crazy for wanting to do this NO groom him NO shaving that adoreable baby


----------



## Mina (Feb 4, 2006)

OK.....STOP bashing the wife. The real story is. Getting his chest and butt cut shorter NOT butched. We have always used good shampoo and conditioner for Samson and you can tell that Cosmo did not get the same care. Unless you have just brushed him. The second he moves it is gone. For people that will understand this. A toddler in the car seat that keep rubbing their head on the back of the car seat and the hair is all fuzzy and dry. (that is what it reminds me of) I will pay for a professional groomer and see what happens but conditioner is not working well. Samson's hair is so soft and managable. I just want Cosmo's to be the same. And YES Jeremy He needs your couch


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Mina said:


> OK.....STOP bashing the wife. The real story is. Getting his chest and butt cut shorter NOT butched. We have always used good shampoo and conditioner for Samson and you can tell that Cosmo did not get the same care. Unless you have just brushed him. The second he moves it is gone. For people that will understand this. A toddler in the car seat that keep rubbing their head on the back of the car seat and the hair is all fuzzy and dry. (that is what it reminds me of) I will pay for a professional groomer and see what happens but conditioner is not working well. Samson's hair is so soft and managable. I just want Cosmo's to be the same. And YES Jeremy He needs your couch


See? Crazy Lady....


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

What a nice coat...all I can think of is heat stroke, sunburn, all da bugs that can jump right on there, twigs & bushes scratching...Yikes! With no protection I bet he wont even want to go outside!!

I'll wait for th pictures before I vote...

We would do Elliots chest, belly & butt feathers just to shorten them...never a shave job. Good Luck!!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Sounds like a lot of people are going to be sleeping on other people's couches tonight.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Can I come? A sleepover would be fun! I'll bring the popcorn.


----------



## Mina (Feb 4, 2006)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> We would do Elliots chest, belly & butt feathers just to shorten them...never a shave job. Good Luck!!


See that is what I am talking about.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Can I come? A sleepover would be fun! I'll bring the popcorn.


And beer?


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Mina said:


> See that is what I am talking about.


It takes so long for it to grow back though. A good conditioner and a matt breaker, and he'll be fine.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Yep! And beer!! Chex Mix anyone???

I'm a certified groomer, I have a piece of paper that says I am...haha, a shedding rake and good matting tool will do the trick! Dont clipper him, you'll be sorry. He'll look like someone ran over him with a lawnmower.

Goldens fur does not clipper nicely at all, it goes really choppy and un-even.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Yep! And beer!! Chex Mix anyone???
> 
> I'm a certified groomer, I have a piece of paper that says I am...haha, a shedding rake and good matting tool will do the trick! Dont clipper him, you'll be sorry. He'll look like someone ran over him with a lawnmower.
> 
> Goldens fur does not clipper nicely at all, it goes really choppy and un-even.


Ya only get results like that if you have had the beers first!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

It looks fine if you shave it short like...bald lol but most people still leave the choppy lookin fur on there....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Rick... Just a good *MUD *bath like mine will have it all under control....... Just look at them all sitting there so nice and shiny and groomed................


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Yep! And beer!! Chex Mix anyone???


It's a good thing you're bringing beer...I only have two left...soon to be one.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Does anyone's back hurt from sleeping on the couch?


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

I voted: "YES" even that I think: "NO".
Just to overthrow the stats


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

What is she, nuts?? LOL!!! Cosmo looks great. Nothing that a little grooming will not fix up for her if she is that worried. He really does look wonderful. If she has Cosmo shaved, Rick?? Then I think you should tell her that she has to shave her head as well. : : :


----------



## Brittany (Jul 24, 2006)

Well, from what I understand it just sounds like she wants certain parts TRIMMED, not SHAVED. I'd say just trimming some problem areas is different then clipping the whole dog naked! 
We have to have our Golden clipped every summer....I know, you're all thinking, "WHU??!!"" but it's the only way to keep her cool and clean (due to her LOVE of the pond). 
I think I'm with Mina on this one.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

No as I stated in a previous post.
PS-by the poll results I see your wife hasn't voted yet:lol:


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I just noticed the 4th option.... :lol:


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

OK this is going to turn into divorce court evidence if we keep it up :uhoh: .
I tried to search how long a dog hair "lives"....like, is it 2 months, 6 months before it falls out? This in reference to Mina saying his 'coat needs a new start'.....what i found is good but not definitive:

UTCVM -- Hair Loss

Get that sweet baby groomed, even thin or furminate his feathers and mane (I trim Sade and Loo shorter/thinner in the summer because of swimming and burrs, etc)..
but just say no to clippers:crossfing 
And I swear by this stuff, Miracle Coat Lusterizer:
Welcome to Dogwise.com

It's a conditioner, but I use it when I brush...wow! Kind of like the human de-frizz, silicone like hair products. It's phenomenal. 
Voila! No more fuzzy baby bed head!
Peace, you two:


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

No, a groomer can fix or remove any mats that may be causing problems. There coat protects them. In the winter it keeps them warm, in the summer it keeps them cool.

Besides, you would have to invest in lots of sunscreen this summer.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I think you should put sunscreen lotion on your dogs nose anyway in the summer...lol. But that's just me.

I also just noticed the last option...haha. No one picked it yet...:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> I also just noticed the last option...haha. No one picked it yet...:


I added that for her, but she wouldn't check it. She was busy pretending to be mad at me.... :lol:


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

And I think everyone else is too scared to pick it because you could ban them :


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Hali's Mom said:


> No as I stated in a previous post.
> PS-by the poll results I see your wife hasn't voted yet:lol:


:lol: Nope...she hasn't. I added that after she started posting....

Maybe I shouldn't have shown her the poll.... But she has back off from butching him to just trimming and grooming.... So I guess the poll accomplished what I had hoped it would....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> And I think everyone else is too scared to pick it because you could ban them :


I would never ban someone for disagreeing with me....


......or would I?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Hmm.... I don't know... but I think you would if someone called you a jerk


----------



## JPD (Feb 26, 2007)

Rick...glad you had a laugh. That's what it was meant for. Personally I don't try to help with advise or comments.

Personally...Mine will NEVER get shaved unless because of a Medical Problem. The coat protects them and also...when out in the sun...a shaved Golden will get SUNBURN !!!!

BRUSH....BRUSH....BRUSH !!!!!!!! It's the BEST thing you can do for your buddy.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

JPD said:


> Rick...glad you had a laugh. That's what it was meant for. Personally I don't try to help with advise or comments.
> 
> Personally...Mine will NEVER get shaved unless because of a Medical Problem. The coat protects them and also...when out in the sun...a shaved Golden will get SUNBURN !!!!
> 
> BRUSH....BRUSH....BRUSH !!!!!!!! It's the BEST thing you can do for your buddy.


My wife is asking that I make it clear to everyone that she didn't mean "cutting it all off." She wants the long, shaggy hair on his chest and back side trimmed....

I still say a good bath, shampoo & conditioner, and a really thorough brushing, and he'd be perfect.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

moverking said:


> OK this is going to turn into divorce court evidence if we keep it up :uhoh:


No way....she can't leave me, because it wasn't one of the poll options....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> No way....she can't leave me, because it wasn't one of the poll options....


*ROFLMAOOO!!!! *I* am sorry but I spit out my soda when I read this. LMAOOOOO!!!!!!!*


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> My wife is asking that I make it clear to everyone that she didn't mean "cutting it all off." She wants the long, shaggy hair on his chest and back side trimmed....
> 
> I still say a good bath, shampoo & conditioner, and a really thorough brushing, and he'd be perfect.....


I actually think so too Rick. A good grooming does wonders. It really does. She will be amazed.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Brinkleysmom said:


> *ROFLMAOOO!!!! *I* am sorry but I spit out my soda when I read this. LMAOOOOO!!!!!!!*


:lol: Sorry....don't ruin your keyboard....


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I think you should reset the poll now that there is a fourth option!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

hahaha, yeah... I wanna see if anyone picks #4 :


----------



## Mina (Feb 4, 2006)

OK.....I said it.....MY HUSBAND IS A BIG JERK....and needs to brush our dog better and more often.


----------



## Banner (Jan 25, 2006)

He might look really good hairless.........:uhoh:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Mina said:


> OK.....I said it.....MY HUSBAND IS A BIG JERK....and needs to brush our dog better and more often.


Wow.....I guess it's a good thing I didn't add the "I'm Leaving My Husband" option on the poll....

All kidding aside, she's leaning more toward a good grooming now....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Banner said:


> He might look really good hairless.........:uhoh:


Oh no! All the other dogs would definitely tease him. I just can't allow that...


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Where are the photos for us to see of Cosmo? I would really like a before & after grooming pic's....might help others make the right decision for themselves!


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

I got Tara clipped recently. It was her first time. the groomer said she had never seen so much fur. I got Tara done as she has incontinence & its was getting smelly around her tail area even thou she is on meds & washed regular. Oh she looks like a young pup now. And I must say seems far happier with her look. She still has her Tail . I would not do it regular. This most likey is a one off


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

We never did get the resolution of this story. Did Cosmo get clipped, or are you sleeping on the couch at Carson's daddy's house?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

vrocco1 said:


> We never did get the resolution of this story. Did Cosmo get clipped, or are you sleeping on the couch at Carson's daddy's house?


She decided after seeing our poll.....that she would go with a trip to the groomers for a good bath and brushing....and we'll go from there. I've been brushing him VERY thoroughly, as well..... So far, she's not saying much about a haircut...


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Tara's cut doesn't look bad - she's got a nice body. I clipped my Jake down many years ago because of a terrible flea problem and oye! He did NOT have the body for it! :doh: Never again!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Well I was going to vote, but the poll is closed. I still pick HELL NO!!!!!!!!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Well, I would have voted no to a shave but yes to a trim. I know how Mina feels. Biscuit has this really long fur growing out of the front of his chest...it's so long that it swings back and forth when he's trotting. It's not even nice looking but I'm afraid to trim it and make it look worse. Cosmo is a really good looking golden BTW.


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

we always shave our goldie in summer cos he gets too hot and since he started to get old he doesnt like the heat much but he always has a full coat of beautiful golden fur again when winter sets in


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I do not know the woman, but love her. She's a saint (being married to Rick whe MUST be!!!!! - just kidding, sorta) but, on this issue I scream:
*NO!!!!!!!*​
Golden Retrievers are a double coated breed. Honestly, they have that coat for a reason, and when shaved down, or other wise cut short, they are open to sunburn, nicks and cuts, BUGS!!! (Think ticks...)

PLEASE don't. Maybe, Mrs. Rick, you can barter - "Okay, honey, I won't make you shave Cosmo, but YOU have to buy me new diamond stud earrings..." :curtain: (this oughta get me banned for good...)​


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

LOL this is, luckily, an old thread, and Cos did NOT get the butch look. He's still a surfer dude.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

No way Jose. I just couldn't bring myself to do. They just don't look right without fur. I think their fur is what makes them so different and so beautiful. Plus winter is coming, won't he get cold, brrrrrrr.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

No no no no no - he has a gorgeous coat. I have seen a result of someone shaving their dog's coat last summer and it completely ruined it. When the coat grew back it had lost it's shine and was wooly. Tell your wife to keep away!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

no don't do it. i get Lexie's trimmed occassionally but never shaved or butchered.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I see the wife got her vote in or was that GL84. ROFLMBO


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I voted for Option #3 :


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Dang are you cyber stalking me I just posted that ROFL


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> LOL this is, luckily, an old thread, and Cos did NOT get the butch look. He's still a surfer dude.


Cosmo the surfer dude.....I like that. Kinda picture the Owen Wilson of goldens....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> I see the wife got her vote in or was that GL84. ROFLMBO


lol....the wife made me add that option....lol


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Pointgold said:


> ...(being married to Rick whe MUST be!!!!! - just kidding, sorta)...
> 
> (this oughta get me banned for good...)


lol....pushing your luck, that's for sure.....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> lol....the wife made me add that option....lol


Sounds exactly like something Mrs Hooch would do. ROFL


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

lmao threads like this makes me love this forum more


----------

